# Living in Spain - Working in Gib



## stebutty (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some advice regarding working in Gib. Does anyone know if you get paid in Euros or Sterling and does it have to be paid into a British account? Also, what is the dreaded commute like, in terms of car/train?

Any other advice would be great!

Thanks


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

stebutty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice regarding working in Gib. Does anyone know if you get paid in Euros or Sterling and does it have to be paid into a British account? Also, what is the dreaded commute like, in terms of car/train?
> 
> ...


Hi - loads of threads on this subject - have a search.

All the (many) people I know who work in Gib get paid in pounds. I suspect you need a sterling bank account - either UK or Gib.

There is no train nearer than San Roque estacion - over 10 kilometers.

The problem with cars is the border queue which can be up to 2 hours each way.

Many people park in La Linea and walk. When I was contemplating doing this I was considering a bike in the boot of the car.


----------



## stebutty (Apr 6, 2011)

jimenato said:


> Hi - loads of threads on this subject - have a search.
> 
> All the (many) people I know who work in Gib get paid in pounds. I suspect you need a sterling bank account - either UK or Gib.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

How does the Tax work if I live in Spain and work in Gib? Do I pay UK tax or Spanish Tax? Do the Spanish authorities have an interest in me, in terms of tax, if I pay income tax in Gib?

Many thanks


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

stebutty said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> How does the Tax work if I live in Spain and work in Gib? Do I pay UK tax or Spanish Tax? Do the Spanish authorities have an interest in me, in terms of tax, if I pay income tax in Gib?
> 
> Many thanks


Not my area of expertise I'm afraid - I'm sure someone will be along who knows (or at least thinks they know)

I'm pretty sure you will pay Gibraltar tax.

I don't think Spain will be interested in your income, I think there is some sort of reciprocal arrangement. Gib is actually a member of the EU and _most_ EU rules about arrangements between EU member states apply - one obvious exception to that being customs duty - hence the queues.


----------

